# Suggestions for Budget Breadmaker?



## deltadude (Dec 20, 2008)

I owe my wife a breadmaker. Our daughter bought my wife a breadmaker at Christmas, we had to order it through Walmart and wait a few weeks. It arrived broken, we took it back for a refund. This gave us some time to do some looking, but I haven't really dug into it.

Suggestion please, for Budget Breadmaker, around $100, must have two mixing paddles, at least that is what my wife thinks she wants. My wife is not a baker, but loves fresh bread and wants to make bread.

Your help is appreciated..


----------



## justpj (Feb 24, 2009)

This website has reviews of dozens of models ...perhaps this will help

Consumer Guide: Breadmakers Product Reviews


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

breadmakers end up at yardsales and goodwill stores all the time here.....people get them as gifts and NEVER use them.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I am on another cooking board and everyone is raving about the Zo. So much so, that I "hinted" to my children that I would love this for Mother's Day. The one thing about it is, it has an alarm which goes off at regular intervals. So, if you want to bake bread over night, it might be an issue.

http://www.amazon.com/Zojirushi-BBCCX20-Bakery-Supreme-Machine/dp/B0000T6J3I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1266421382&sr=8-1
Their second choice was the Bread Man


----------



## cabosailor (Jun 5, 2009)

Missyjean,

I'll add to the hype. We have a Zo and although I don't use it, my lady is the bake mistress of the house, she absolutely loves it. In fact she wants the smaller version to put on our boat. Don't worry about the alarms, there are not that many and if you are outside the room you might not hear them or just faintly.

Deltadude,

In payback for your excellent advice /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif, consider upping your budget if possible. We've had bread makers before that sat in the pantry. This one we use several times a week albeit we do the final shaping and baking in the oven. Oh and it does have two paddles.

Rich

Edit: PS - we've had ours for several years with nary an issue - runs like a champ.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I know it's not what you asked, but pardon me for making the suggestion anyway.  Don't buy a bread maker.  Buy an expensive, top or near top of the line stand mixer instead.  While it will cost you a lot of money it's far more versatile and will make a much greater impact on your wife's cooking.  Further, although there's a much steeper learning curve involved, you can make bread that looks like bread, make all sorts of shapes, make breads using doughs of various textures.  

Actually, consider that the second suggestion.  The first suggestion would be to raise the idea with your wife.

Hope this helps,
BDL


----------



## deltadude (Dec 20, 2008)

thanks for the excellent suggestons Cabosailor and BDL!

I would love to have a stand mixer, I'm into making pizza dough, or at least I am willing to do it.  Not having a mixer capable of handling pizza dough is holding me back.  I went through a phase last year for about 2 months making pizza about 3 or 4 times a week working out different dough recipes.  But one problem by hand is consistency oh and the extra work.


----------



## johnalex1726 (May 3, 2011)

I usually bake breads and I found it easy and very challenging with the help Panasonic SD-YD250 which is one of the world's best brand in making breads.


----------

